# Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?



## AndiM (23. Januar 2018)

Hai ihrs,

 ich bin Deutscher und lebe seit 20 Jahren in der Schweiz. Nun ist es so, dass ich vielleicht für so mindestens ein, maximalst zwei Jahre geschäftlich nach Deutschland soll, um für meine Chefs da eine neue Vertretung mit aufzubauen.

 Wenn mich dieses bittere Los wirklich treffen sollte und ich für das eine oder andere Jahr zurück nach Germanien muss, kann ich dann meinen Schweizer Angelschein einfach umschreiben lassen, so wie den Führerschein ?

 Oder muss ich den in D dann nochmal neu machen ?

 Wenn ich den nochmal machen müsste, ist das in D wirklich so ein Akt wie alle sagen ?? - dass ist doch bei euch auch nicht mehr als hier, also einen Nachmittag dasitzen, bisschen zuhören und einen einfachen Ankreuztest machen, oder ??

 Danke für Infohilfe!!


 Grüsse aus der Eidgenossenschaft

 Andi


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*

Kommt aufs Bundesland an.
Bayern, B-W etc.:
mind. 30 Pflichtstunden


----------



## AndiM (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*

Hai,

 was kommt auf`s Bundesland an ??

 Ob man die Prüfung umschreiben kann ??
 Oder wie die Prüfung abläuft ??

 Gruss

 Andi


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*

Beides - Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.

Kommt auf Wohnsitz an

Hier mal Ausnahmemöglichkeiten:
 Angeln ohne Angelschein in Deutschland! - So gehts!


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*



AndiM schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> was kommt auf`s Bundesland an ??
> 
> ...



Eher Letzteres, umschreiben is nicht, warum auch sollten die das hier in Deutschland anerkennen?
Wenn du noch den Wohnsitz (Schweiz) eine Weile hast, dann kannst du zumindest in manchen Bundesländern eine Zeit lang mit einem Tourischein rum rutschen!
Obwohl du bist und bleibst Deutscher, oder hast du inzwischen den Schweizer Pass?
In welches Bundesland soll es überhaupt gehen?

Jürgen


----------



## AndiM (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*

Hallo,

 @ Taxidermist: In welches Bundesland kann ich noch nicht so genau sagen; das kommt drauf an, welches Bundesland welche Förderungsmöglichkeiten dafür anbietet, dass wir zu denen gehen.
 Ich hab keinen Schweizer Pass; den haben nur meine Frau & meine Kiddys - ich hab so ne Niederlassungsbewilligung Kategorie "C" (also unbefristete Aufenthalts- & Niederlassungsbew.)

 WEiss jemand, wieso die mit den Angelscheinen in D überhaupt so blöd machen ?? - Führerschein & so wird ja auch einfach umgeschrieben und mitm Auto kann ich einen killen; mit der Angelrute wird das schwer ...

 Gruss

 Andi


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*



AndiM schrieb:


> WEiss jemand, wieso die mit den Angelscheinen in D überhaupt so blöd machen ??




D ist anglerfeindlich..


----------



## honeybee (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> D ist anglerfeindlich..



Würde ich so nicht behaupten.......

Seit wann gibt es denn diesen Fischereischein eigentlich? Ich konnte auf die schnell nix finden.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*

Hier gibt es einige Infos:

http://www.anglerausbildung.ch/haeufige-fragen/


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht behaupten.......
> 
> Seit wann gibt es denn diesen Fischereischein eigentlich? Ich konnte auf die schnell nix finden.



Hallo,

den führten als erstes die Bayern 1909 ein. War praktisch eine Bescheinigung, dass gegen den Inhaber aus fischereilicher Sicht keine Bedenken vorlagen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*



AndiM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Taxidermist: In welches Bundesland kann ich noch nicht so genau sagen; das kommt drauf an, welches Bundesland welche Förderungsmöglichkeiten dafür anbietet, dass wir zu denen gehen....
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,
sobald das Bundesland bekannt ist kann man nach  Möglichkeiten suchen. 
Es ist hier auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden. 

Während man in Bayern z.B. zwingend einen 30-stündigen Vorbereitungskurs besuchen muss kann man in anderen Bundesländern einfach zur Prüfung gehen. 

Wie schon angesprochen gibt es in einigen Bundesländern auch Urlauber oder Touristen-Fischereischeine. Damit kann man für eine befristete Zeit auch über die Runden kommen. 

Aber wirklich konkret was sagen lässt sich erst wenn klar ist um welches Bundesland es geht #6


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*

ich möchte mich jetzt nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber bei uns in S-A ist ein umschreiben (Anerkennung) auf Antrag bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde möglich soweit ich weiß... Wie hier aber schon gesagt, sicherlich von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich... 

Gruß |wavey:


----------



## AndiM (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schweizer Prüfung Umschreibbar ?*

Hai,

 danke erst Mal.

 Tja, dann wartet der Onkel mal bis er weiss wo es hin soll.

 Grüsse

 Andi


----------

